
Congress told that Internet data caps will discourage piracy - mnemonik
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/congress-told-that-internet-data-caps-can-discourage-piracy.ars
======
MatthewPhillips
It will also discourage internet use.

------
mindcrime
Well, Congress is fed lie after lie every day anyway, so what's one more? And
it's not like we really have "government of the people, by the people and for
the people" anymore anyway (if we ever did at all.)

